# US Paramedic to Queensland Paramedic



## CIRUS454 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was looking at some posts and saw that some places in Australia are wanting to recruit US Paramedics and was wondering if anyone has ever done the switch from US to Australia. I went on to Queenslands Ambulance Service website and it seems like a real mission to get reciprocity. Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 5, 2012)

I was in Australia rather recently, and was fortunate enough to do a ride along with QAS. The crew I was with said there were two Americans working in their particular division and gave me their contact details. One replied to me, and from what she outlined it is quite a taxing ordeal. Not impossible, but long and tedious. It took her a year and a half from turning in an application to first day on the job.

Fortunately, QAS will sponsor you for a Skilled Migrant Visa  - this is important because the fee for that visa is quite substantial. It's a step-by-step process though, and you don't need everything done straight away.

Start by downloading and completing an employment application and sending it in. It takes at least 2 weeks for standard mail to get to Australia so keep that in mind.

Eventually, you'll have to decide whether or not you want to apply as an Advanced Care Paramedic (sort of like ILS but not really) or an Intensive Care Paramedic (ALS). Since you're a foreign applicant, you have to go through their RPL (recognition of prior learning) process. This looks to be rather daunting, as these evidence packets have to be completed:

Paramedic Level 3 (ACP)

Paramedic Level 4 (ICP)

In order to complete those packets you'll likely need to contact the program director for where you attended paramedic training and ask for the course outlines so you can appropriately document everything. 

Hope that is helpful. Good luck!


----------



## CIRUS454 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to find out soo much info. I really appreciate it and I'll deffinately look into it. Thanks again. 

Steve


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 6, 2012)

I work for QAS if you have any questions fire away. I don;t know much about RPL etc but can help out with the rest.


----------



## Flyhi (Mar 6, 2012)

*US to QAS*

Hi All,

I'm a EMT LIFE newby so please be patient. Just a point regarding the QAS and the process you have to go through to get recprocity over there. It's actually no different if you are going to QAS as a NREMT P or and English HPC Paramedic or an Irish Advanced Paramedic. THe long drawn out process that we have read about applies for all outside trained medics.

I live in Ireland. I am NREMT P qualified and HPC registered and I am an Advanced Paramedic over here. I have a friend who has just applied to the NSW abulance service. They did a number of skype interviews, a medical, a fittness test and a final clinical interview with him. That took about 3 weeks in total. A week later he recieves an e mail saying that they will place him on their panel. It will take the panel a min of 6 months to be activated but when he starts over there they will run through a 6 month up skilling course. I think he said they start at 75k ASD and increase by 10k after the 6 months upskilling.

My point is that if it is Austrailia that you are set upon working in. Look at other ambulance services. You will find a big difference between how far your US Paramedic will get you towards their Paramedic levels. QAS is no longer taking overseas paramedics and their process in one of the toughest in Oz.

Best of luck: cool:


----------



## BEorP (Mar 6, 2012)

If you're just looking to get to Australia, I would suggest looking at WA. I believe that they are still recruiting foreign paramedics fairly actively.


----------

